# battery volt meter



## hookie (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum, although I have been reading various threads over the past few months. I took possession of my new GTR (DMG) last week and I am very slowly getting to grips with it (700miles so far). I have read that some owners are having problems with low battery voltage levels. Given that this car has every conceivable device/monitor, where is the voltage meter ?? or have I missed something ? I'm concerned about the battery because the car is parked away from mains power and will be standing for weeks at a time.

Also, does the instruction manual include all details about the car or is there a more comprehensive version available. For instance can you download the 'time strings' to your computer and compare one with another as suggested in various car magazines over the past year.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I thought there was a usb port for downloading on the nav UK gtr's don't know on the non sat nav

the battery lasts 2 weeks in summer/ 1week in winter

you need power to open the door...

perhaps get a solar panel wired into the car?


----------



## hookie (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Robbie. Am I blind or Is there no volt meter ??


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

dont think there is


----------

